# Lector de barras pintadas



## Jorf (Jun 12, 2006)

Hola gente, en la escuela estamos diseñando un automatismo que consites en ordenar ciertas cajas, cada una irá en un lugar y cada una contará con un código de barras. Para hacerlo mas simple pensamos que la caja se transporte por una cinta y pase a través de un led emisor y uno receptor que cada vez que ¨vea¨ un línea o un espacio en blanco (tipo código de barra) mande un 0 o un 1 a un PLC: El tema es que el PLC funciona con 220V de entrada, es un !Logo de Siemens. 

Si alguien se imagina como puede ser el circuito se lo voy a agradecer!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 12, 2006)

Jorf dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, en la escuela estamos diseñando un automatismo que consites en ordenar ciertas cajas, cada una irá en un lugar y cada una contará con un código de barras. Para hacerlo mas simple pensamos que la caja se transporte por una cinta y pase a través de un led emisor y uno receptor que cada vez que ¨vea¨ un línea o un espacio en blanco (tipo código de barra) mande un 0 o un 1 a un PLC: El tema es que el PLC funciona con 220V de entrada, es un !Logo de Siemens.
> 
> Si alguien se imagina como puede ser el circuito se lo voy a agradecer!



Hola, este tema es de interés 
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos11/yantucod/yantucod.shtml
http://www.ele.uva.es/~jesman/BigSeti/seti2/Examenes/examen_seti2_septiembre_2003.pdf (página 2)

Ahora el circuito pudiera hacerse con un CNY70 un aresistencia pullup y un pic. 
Dependiendo de la velocidad a la que pasa el código habrá que poner la frecuencia de lectura del pic, para hacer los códigos de barras, la sbarars de estos deberás de ser de ancho constante pues es más fácil detectar si hay o no línea  a tener que detectar el ancho de esta.

Puede busca en el google, hay programas para crear códigos de barras en diversos formatos.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.epanorama.net/links/smartcards.html#barcode


El problema esta que el PLC sea sufuciente raido y listo para ver la barra.

Para adaptar a 220V debes utilizar optoaisladores o un simple rele.
Deberias plantearte un circuito que cerrara un rele o mas reles segun el codigo.

Otra solucion si solo para el cole y no necesiatis complicaros la vida es utilizar una fotocelula de reflexion normal y una velocidad de cinta bastante lenta para que la fotocelula y el PLC les de tiempo a reaccionas. En este caso debereis ajustar con precision la sensibilidad de la fotocelula


----------



## Jorf (Jun 12, 2006)

Yo pensaba algo como un led emisor y un fototransistor el cual va a manejar un optocoplador, les parece?

Cuales componentes me recomiendan, algún circuito?


El PLC va a contar la cantidad de barras que pasan en un determinado tiempo, las separación va a ser de mínimo 2mm y la velocidad no mucha, creo que puede funcionar.


----------

